
What’s Next for Artificial Intelligence - jonbaer
http://www.wsj.com/articles/whats-next-for-artificial-intelligence-1465827619
======
simula67
> This sea change took place over the course of two centuries > Farmers tilled
> their fields until retirement, while their children went off to school and
> became electricians, factory foremen, real-estate agents and food chemists.
> > Truck drivers won’t be so lucky.

After computers were invented, it took decades before telecommunications
switching systems used them. The web was invented to help researchers publish
their work and link to each others work using hyperlinks. Most scientific
publications still happen via PDF.

Author is probably underestimating the inertia of human beings.

> Wouldn’t a self-programming agent be able to free itself from the shackles
> of the control systems under which we place them?

> If an AI wants to serve humans, it would assign a very low expected utility
> to an action that would lead it to start killing humans. There are
> fundamental reasons to think that if you set up the goal system in a proper
> way, these ultimate decision criteria would be preserved.

OK, what are they ? Besides, what about the moral aspects of enslaving AI ? At
what point do we say that a machine's wishes are not equal to a human's ? If a
machine has the capacity to form complex thoughts and emotions, should it not
have the same rights as a human being ?

------
YeGoblynQueenne
>> But teaching common sense to software is more than just a technical
question—it’s a fundamental scientific and mathematical challenge that could
take decades to solve. And until then, our machines can never be truly
intelligent. —Yann LeCun

Typical example of the unbridled over-optimism in the field.

